# Getting frustrated -- Tren-E "kick in" time



## jrock00123 (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm 3.5 weeks into the following cycle:

1-8 test-c 250mg
1-8 tren-e 600mg.  (Week 1 was only 300)
1-2 d-bol 10mg, m-sten 4mg

As expected I gained some initial weight from the d-bol.  It was mostly water and it went away fairly quickly.

I was expecting to see some results from the tren-e at this point.  I'm not looking for anything dramatic yet, but I would have thought I would be seeing more by now.  There's been a slight recomp, but close to what I would expect from three and a half weeks of spot on diet and increased training intensity.  I'm experience mild night sweats -- nothing to severe.

Most concerning is my strength.  I've been doing 5/3/1 for a while so I have a good idea where my strength levels are for the major lifts.  So far I have not seen much in terms of strength.  I've increased consistently since the starting this cycle, but again this is not much different than when on was on a simple TRT dose.  Definitely not seeing the stealer strength that is supposed to come from tren.

What do you guys think.  Is 3.5 weeks not long enough to see results from tren-e?


----------



## Swfl (Nov 28, 2013)

With Tren A you would be there already, with your first week at 300 I'd give it more time. Are you getting enough carbs pwo? I find that my strength jumped when I upped the carbs pre work out...


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 28, 2013)

Current post-workout is 2 cups of Cheerios with almond milk + a shake with 1 scoop whey isolate and half a scoop hydrolized casien


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 28, 2013)

I eat dinner about an hour later and that has 6oz of red potatoes


----------



## Dannie (Nov 28, 2013)

I ran similar cycle in the summer. Although I am a firm believer that the gear starts working within 24 hours, I was disappointed with that cycle. 
I just started another blast, same compounds as before, although I swapped Tren E for Tren A. Only 15days in and veins are popping, muscles, especially arms look much fuller than before.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 28, 2013)

Week 5 is when the gains begin to really manifest. Just keep plugging away and training consistently brother.


----------



## rage racing (Nov 28, 2013)

Be patient brother....the tren train is on its way. I use tren ace cause im impatient and dont mind pinning ed. The only long ester i use is the test i cruise on.


----------



## kboy (Nov 28, 2013)

For me Tren- E starts to fully kicking in by the 5-6 week, keep in mind your diet and rest bro, i try to adjust my carbs before workout accordingly to my body fat if am over 15 I don't do carbs before workout it makes it hard to get a pump that equals in to lose of concentration and feel weak.


----------



## jrock00123 (Nov 28, 2013)

That's for the replies and the support brothers.  I'm 100% dedicated and will do whatever it takes to get the most out of this cycle.


----------

